# M&P molds



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Does anyone use the wood molds for m&p soaps...and has anyone used the Brambleberry wood molds?


----------



## Bret (Nov 8, 2007)

I use a TOG mold for mine.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 8, 2007)

I will also be using my best buddies TOG Mold


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 8, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> I will also be using my best buddies TOG Mold



Bret, thanks!   8)   Dragon, thanks so much for your warmth, it means so much to me as you know! :wink:   I am honored to make quality wood molds for such great people here!  This forum rocks!  Love you guys!
 8) 
Paul....


----------

